

Keep Breathing - 10char
http://usepropeller.com/blog/posts/keep-breathing

======
teddynsnoopy
"Products that failed because someone else got there first are incredibly rare
compared to those where a company just did not pay attention to its users..."

Very important point that I think many startups lose sight of on their race to
the top.

Not to mention, users really appreciate it when you get back to them - it
makes us feel like we're interacting with real people and changing technology,
not some obsolete tool that is forever stuck in its ways.

------
joshrotenberg
Aww man, I thought this post was going to continue to be about running after
the second paragraph.

------
dannowatts
nailed it. short and sweet.

